# How Much Longer?



## batgrl (Sep 1, 2009)

OK, SO, I already have one batch of fry from one of my dalmation mollies, and both girls are preggers (I have no males, yet, they stored and they keep having fry!), And I am positive that my newly purchased guppies are impregnated since they have gravid spots, and I believe that my female sunburst play is preggers as well. We just brought her home and had to separate her since hubby was intelligent, and wanted ONE female for TWO males, and the bigger male began to get aggressive, so I took out the smaller male, and then noticed that the bigger male was pestering the female even more, so I removed her, and stuck the males back together (they do just FINE without a female in the tank... *SIGH* men... jk). But when the male was pestering the female he was trying to court and he was also picking at her anal fin, and I would've let him, but she kept trying to hide from him, which I thought was odd. So I placed her in a 10 gal, and she keeps chasing her reflection, and stays mainly towads the bottom of the tank, which is also odd. She is most def. preggers since when we got her there was maybe 5 females inthe tank surrounded by males, and I know how to care for her and the fry, but my question is... When will she release her babies? She's acting odd (not sickly, and has quite a hearty appetite, and is swimming, fins up, no spots of the ordinary), and she has a white spot back by her anal fin. I can't tell if she's got a gravid spot, since her back end back there is black, All I can see is that white spot, that doesn't go away even when she poops. I remember my molly kept towards the bottom when she was releaseing her fry, is the sunburst getting ready?

Any advice is truly appreciated, thanks and have a great day! Happy Fishing 










*Images are also in my profile in an album*


----------



## batgrl (Sep 1, 2009)

Just so everyone is clear on this, I am going to pick up more female sunbursts tomorrow morning. I know that I can't possibly have just one female for 2 males... I was thinking of picking up 2 more, so the ratio is 3 females, 2 males, although I read there should be 3 females for 1 male...?


----------



## Victoria1984 (Jan 7, 2009)

first of all congrats on the fry, mollies are best kept one male to at least 3-4 as the males are randy little guys and never leave the females alone, as for when ur fry are due u will find that she will hide they usually like to hide in plants near the bottom of the tank ive found they tend to start hiding about 3-4 days before they drop, and u will notice her breathing get heathier. good luck


----------



## batgrl (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok Cool. And thank you so much! Yeah she's definitely acting funny. I'm glad we ended up with a pregnant molly so that I could observe her actions, it def. helped a lot. And we were going to be keeping a couple of the molly fry. Mama originally had 21 and we've only lost 2, last I counted (they're so fast it's hard to keep track of them all! I'll have to do a head count here soon!), so I think we're doing pretty well at keeping them healthy. I htink I may keep her in that 10 gal until we get more females for our male playys to pester, or possibly even until she pops. I'm afraid of her losing any of them, and afriad that she may get hurt or something... Those males really let the ladies know what they want when they want it!! LOL If you know anyone who may be interested in some mollies, please let me know, we'd like to become breeders, it's been an exciting hobby so far! I never knew that one little accident brought home by a pet store would turn into such an exciting and newfound love! (Well, then again some of this is done in loving memory of my father... He loved his fish. He inspired me into something that we just got around to dabbling in again) Thx again, and I hope you have a great night


----------

